# 13 year old bull elk success...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hunting with kids hunting is way better than hunting with adults. My 13 year old daughter, my 17 year old son, and myself left home at 4:30 on Friday morning. Took much longer to get to our area due to rough roads, but we finally rolled in about an hour after I wanted to. We unloaded the 4 wheeler and motorcycle and started up the mountain. The roads were so rough, my son crashed his dirt bike and we had to ditch his dirt bike at the bottom. I needed him to hold onto the 4 wheeler so I didn't roll anyway and the 3 of use slowly moved up the mountain on the a single 4 wheeler. We stopped about ever 400 yards to glass and listen. On the second stop, my son heard a bugle. We kept moving up the mountain hearing more and more bugles every time we stopped. At one point, we heard a nasty bugle right below us and we got off the wheeler and started to make our way down the mountain into a thick stand of quakies.

About 300 yard later the cows start making a ton of noise. We have cows on ever side of us. Bulls continue to bugle below and to the right of us. We spot a single cow make its way across a 100 yard wide sage flat. It is the only open area in this thick stand of quakies. I have my daughter set up the shooting stick and practice where she would shoot on the cow. We start to move down a little more and now 100 yards from the sage flat, see a spike cross. I ask her if she wants to shoot and she says "no". She again finds it in the scope and practices with the shooting stick. A bull lets out a bugle again and we know we are still a couple hundred yards short of him. As we drop down a little more, my son who is a little higher on the hill sees a 4pt raghorn run across the flat. We decide we have seen a pattern and move up and get right on the edge of the flat and sit down hoping whatever is bugling below us with make its way up the mountain.

After 10 minutes, my son says he is going to peak over the next ridge and see if he can find where the raghorn and other elk are going. We haven't heard the bull for about 20 minutes now. As we sit, my daughter says, "You should cow call." I say OK and set out a simple mew. 10 seconds later a bull above us bugles and then the bull below us bugles to him. I call my son on the radio and say get down here, we want to drop in on the bull. He tells me no, he wants 5 more minutes to get and look over the next ridge. Frustrated, we sit there for another 5 minutes and then my daughter says "Cow call again." I let out another mew and the bull below us lights up. After he finishes bugling and tips his head, I see the tips of his horns. We hurry and stand up and get the gun on the shooting stick. My son calls and says "I am almost back down to you guys, but I am not going to move." The bull proceed to walk up into the flat, it is now about 65 yards and moving toward us. I see it is a mature bull, a big bull. My daughter is looking way past the bull at 150 yards. I say the bull is right there in front of us and she sees it and says "oh my gosh". She gets on the bull as it continues to walk right towards us.

It stops at 50 yards, tips its head back and lets out of bugles. She mumbles "holy cow" in a wisper. I am thinking, do I let he take a front on shot, she has only practiced on bullet placement in the front shoulder. If the bull closes 10 more yards towards us, I will have her take a front on shot. After the bugle, the bull turns to the right and starts up the hill towards my son giving a perfect broadside shot. I know the bull is probably going to smell him any minute with the wind, I tell her "Take the shot". "Take the shot now." The bull is still walking and I hear a boom. The 150gr nosler accubond lr out of the 7mm-08 makes it way into the bull and the bull drops like a sack of potatoes in its tracks. We load another round, but it is down and not getting up. Perfect shot placement on a walking bull. She just blew up its heart.

I hate how guys act on hunting shows. I make fun of it all the time because I have never acted like that on any hunt in my life. I proceed to whip out my cell phone and act like the biggest idiot as I video her reaction. Turns out my son was about 30 yards in front of the bull and we walk down to check him out. We are all as giddy as little school girls.

Now the works starts, we are about 1/4 mile from the wheeler down a fairly steep incline. I cut off quarter and load them up for my son and he hauls them up to the wheeler. After his 2nd trip, he is nauseated from exhaustion and we take a frequent breaks. She take a front quarter and we all work together on the head and cape on the last trip up. 2.5 hours later we have everything up at wheeler. Now we move on down the mountain with 2 hind quarter on the front and holding the rack and cape on the back. My son walks because it is faster than we can go on the rough road. He acts as a counter balance to keep from tipping as we move down the road. 2 hours later, we have everything at the truck.

A truly amazing experience none of us will ever forget. A good bull for this area and the biggest elk for anybody in our family.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geeze, what a dandy bull. Great experience for you all.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This post makes me happy. Congrats Toasty!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That is awesome, always fun to hear youth being successful!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That young lady is now spoiled for life. 

Congratulation on a nice first bull. 


On a side note what kind of hiking boots is she wearing? They look nice and lightweight.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Awesome bull and memories there!! Congrats to the young lady!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to the young lady on her bull - thanks for sharing the awesome write up!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

What a great family experience. Way to go everyone.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy smokes!! That is awesome. What a bull!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jonesthenewbs (Aug 23, 2017)

Congrats on a awesome bull and an awesome story!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Now comes the $1000 taxi bill 


-DallanC


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's always cool when someone harvests a great bull, but when it's a youth hunter, that adds icing to the cake. Great job and an awesome bull for the young lady!
You can't say enough about her ability and composure to harvest that bull with all the adrenaline that must have been pumping through everyone at the moment of the shot.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Now comes the $1000 taxi bill
> 
> -DallanC


She insists she wants a European. The cape was so nice, I just couldn't leave it and went through the extra effort to haul it out. I have the cape turned and in the freezer just in case she changes her mind. Haha, my wife has already let me know we don't have anymore room for it. If any taxidermist is in need of a beautiful 30" cape, shoot me a PM, will give a good deal on it. Or if you don't want to haul it out of a big deep hole with your LE hunt, you can come and get mine.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Love the write up and congrats to your daughter on the fine bull!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toasty said:


> She insists she wants a European. The cape was so nice, I just couldn't leave it and went through the extra effort to haul it out. I have the cape turned and in the freezer just in case she changes her mind. Haha, my wife has already let me know we don't have anymore room for it. If any taxidermist is in need of a beautiful 30" cape, shoot me a PM, will give a good deal on it. Or if you don't want to haul it out of a big deep hole with your LE hunt, you can come and get mine.


I'm glad I went Euro on my last years bull. It does look great and doesn't eat up half the living room. Just dont stumble into it in the night... just say'n ;-)

Some taxidermists will trade you the euro work for a cape. Ask around. Elk capes aren't rare as euros are popular. Some other types of capes are worth a fortune as they are hard to come by (ie: a Sheep cape).

Nice thing about a Euro mount is you can always do a full shoulder mount down the road.

-DallanC


----------



## musisilva (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice bull this is my time sons first time also do you have any location or pointers


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

8)8)8)8)8)8)


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Awesome! Love to see the young ones out there, especially daughters. Mine will be able to apply in a number of states next year. Congrats on a beautiful bull and a job well done!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

great story. Are they pics? I can't see if there are.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats a dandy!!! Congrats:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

caddis8 said:


> great story. Are they pics? I can't see if there are.


Yep, first post should have pictures. Nice 6x6 bull. Bet she's glad she passed on the spike :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bull, congrats!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Excellent what an awesome experience that must have been for you. Congratulations to your daughter great shooting and amazing bull

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome bull and memories that will last a lifetime... Congrats to you and your daughter...


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Got it. Had to look on my phone. wouldn't work at my desktop at work for some reason. The smile is better than the bull! Good for her.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Nice! Way to start off a passion!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Moley way2go!!!

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Such a great experience! Congrats on a making memories. Was this on a CWMU? I like the blue jeans, too!

..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome congrats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

that is a fantastic bull!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> I like the blue jeans, too!


Bonus points for those snazzy elk hunter orange laces with matching camo sneakers.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice bull , Hunting is all about family time. Congrats


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cool toasty, big congrats to the young huntress. Does my heart good to see the youngsters do well on their hunts. She will never forget this hunt, ever; nor will you!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Way to go! Congrats to your daughter on a fine bull!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Bonus points for those snazzy elk hunter orange laces with matching camo sneakers.
> 
> -DallanC


I have bought my kids hunting boots before, but they never wear them and never break them in, so they don't wear them on the hunts they go on because they hurt their feet. After I think 3 pairs for my older children that just sat, I stopped buying boots. I did get after her for the ankle socks though.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome story and more awesome bull...wow


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Now that's the right way to parent folks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome bull.congrats to her.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

What an awesome bull! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter and thanks for the nice write up.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

What a great post. Congrats to you guys!


----------

